# Need Help Interpreting Lab Results



## maxhuntmommy (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello all!

I am a 30 yo female. I went to my primary doctor for help in figuring out why I am tired all the time, my hair is falling out, my nails peel, and I am always cold. Also, my mother, my aunt and my cousin (female) all have hypothyroidism. All of my results fall in the normal range, but I don't feel normal. Could anyone help me interpret these numbers?

TSI - <89%
Thyroperoxidase Ab - 15 IU/mL
T4 Free - 1.19 ng/dL
T3 Free - 3.30 pg/mL
TSH - 0.721 Micro International Units/mL

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

maxhuntmommy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am a 30 yo female. I went to my primary doctor for help in figuring out why I am tired all the time, my hair is falling out, my nails peel, and I am always cold. Also, my mother, my aunt and my cousin (female) all have hypothyroidism. All of my results fall in the normal range, but I don't feel normal. Could anyone help me interpret these numbers?
> 
> ...


It would appear that you may be hyperthyroid not hypo and clinically, the peeling nails are a giveaway. Combine that w/TSI...............................

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Wonder if you have the ranges for the TSH, FT3 and FT4 that you can type in line with the results? Different labs use different ranges!


----------



## maxhuntmommy (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry... Here you go.

TSI - <89%
Thyroperoxidase Ab - 15 IU/mL (0-100 IU/mL is negative, 101-120 IU/ML is equivocal, > 120 IU/mL is positive)
T4 Free - 1.19 ng/dL (0.78 - 2.19)
T3 Free - 3.30 pg/mL (2.77-5.27 pg/mL)
TSH - 0.721 Micro International Units/mL (.465 - 4.68)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

maxhuntmommy said:


> Sorry... Here you go.
> 
> TSI - <89%
> Thyroperoxidase Ab - 15 IU/mL (0-100 IU/mL is negative, 101-120 IU/ML is equivocal, > 120 IU/mL is positive)
> ...


Thank you soooooooooooooooo much for doing that!

Yes; FT4 is below the range which most likely means it is converting fast to FT3 which is your active hormone. Now one would expect to see the FREE T3 higher in the range w/hyper but; there are variables and extenuating circumstances. If you are physically active, the FT3 (your fuel) could be burning up or this could because of binding or blocking Antibodies to the receptor sites.

Do you ever have Arrhythmia, increased intestinal motility, sweating for no reason, tremors,Carotemia on hands and feet, trouble "staying" asleep, raiding the fridge during the night...........................

Anything like that?

We already know you have stimulating antibodies so it would follow that you probably have binding and/or blocking antibodies as well.


----------

